# 2010 Yanmar clucth won't engage



## health4u4 (Aug 1, 2012)

First the Yanmar 2010 was leaking hydraulic fluid around bottom part of the casing where you pour in the fluid.It would leak out and I would put some more back into the box.Now the clutch will not engage and the lift will not move up or down.Bottom line dead in the water.It is an old tractor around 9,000 hours/miles (not exactly sure,but Ive had it 10 years,if that helps) estimate so to speak.Do i try to get it fixed,i mean is it worth the money and time.Nobody around here wants to help,oh its a Yanmar,i hear all the time,we cant get parts they say.I can live without it.Iam no farmer but I really enjoyed mowing my flat five acres with it.Last year turned it over to a farmer who wanted the hay.Help please,my Dad is gone now and it was his baby but I enjoy it too,brings back good ole memories.Thanks...


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

2010 or 2210? 

The lift not engaging indicates a hydraulic problem. 

The clutch not engaging is suspect. Try putting the pto in gear and let out on the clutch. If the pto spins the clutch is most likely ok.

I would be suspicous of your suction strainer being stopped up. Your power shift pump and main hydraulic pump both draw suction through that strainer. What kind of fluid are you using?

Where is home?


----------



## health4u4 (Aug 1, 2012)

*2210 yanmar*

PTO works with clutch pressed in and strainer has never been cleaned to my knowledge,did't know it was there.Using tractor Supply Universal Tractor Fluid.Home is near Athens,Tennessee.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

health4u4 said:


> PTO works with clutch pressed in and strainer has never been cleaned to my knowledge,did't know it was there.Using tractor Supply Universal Tractor Fluid.Home is near Athens,Tennessee.


Hoping you really meant Universal transmission/hydraulic fluid. Maybe Traveler brand. Sending you a pm.


----------



## health4u4 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yes it is Universal Fluid by Traveler and thanks for information.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

In Fredricks Importing Gray tractor dealer network, there are three places in GA that will service your tractor. The closest to you is Georgia Tractor Co. in Cumming, GA. http://www.georgiatractorco.com 

Since your are very close to GA, there is a Yanmar Gray Tractor repair place near you within about 120 miles. If you can trailer it, they can help you. 

I'm in the Nashville, TN area. Fredricks Importing does the Gray Tractors and services them. They are on I-65 in AL. I-65 goes past my house into KY. There, the owner has family. Thus, it's easy to connect. 

If you can do the work yourself, then Fredricks Equipment or Hoye can help you easily. I also have access to a semi-retired Kubota and BobCat diesel mechanic who works from his garage. He has restore John Deere (Yanmar) diesels for years. Keep looking in your area and ask around for a trusted diesel mechanic.


----------



## health4u4 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Yanmar 2210 now working*

Thanks for all the information.I took out the strainer in the back with the 3 screws and cleaned it and put it back in with new universal hydraulic fluid and the lift works and i'm mowing and tilled the garden spot yesterday.And thanks for the information on Yanmar in Cummings Georgia.


----------

